# What are they? Mystery UFOs crash-land in China in 'huge ball of fire'



## Vigilante (May 20, 2014)

Mystery UFOs crash-land in China in 'huge ball of fire' | Latest News | Latest Breaking News | Daily Star. Simply The Best 7 Days A Week


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2014)

CNN is reporting it as MYA 370


----------



## Vigilante (May 20, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> CNN is reporting it as MYA 370


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2014)

Those look like engine parts so obviously it HAS to be a UFO..........


----------



## G.T. (May 26, 2014)

Already been explained...kooks


----------



## Vigilante (May 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Those look like engine parts so obviously it HAS to be a UFO..........



It is flight 370, AFTER ET took all the people to do vicious sexual experiments on....honest!


----------



## waltky (Dec 19, 2016)

Granny says it looks like a big ol' space gopher hole...




*Strange disc-shaped object near moon sparks ET debate*
_Monday 19th December, 2016 - While stargazers and space enthusiasts enjoyed the year’s last ‘supermoon’ earlier this month, the date turned out be quite exciting for UFO enthusiasts across the world._


> UFO and alien enthusiasts were overjoyed and awed when they came across footage released by the Miami Observatory in Florida.   The footage seemed to show a strange disc-shaped object float across the moon that night.  According to alien experts, the disc-shaped, shadowy and even shape-shifting object was in fact, a UFO. The experts claimed this was the ultimate proof of extra-terrestrial life in the universe.
> 
> Adding steam to the public enthusiasm on the sighting, UFO blogger and alien conspiracy theorist Scott C. Waring, from UFOsightingsdaily.com, said, "It's not a man-made object, because there are not solar panel wings on it to gather energy. There are no antennas on it for transmitting, also the surface is not completely round, but has a rough edge to it. Looks like a bio-mechanically grown UFO."
> 
> ...


----------

